# Labial adhesion in toddler



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

DD had her 18 months checkup and is doing great, but the doc noticed that. I was so shocked I didn't even ask for how bad or how not bad it is. He wasn't too sure and had his supervisor confirm it (he's a resident). Anyways they gave us Premarin cream to use for 2 weeks once a day. I'm not sure if I should do this.... We definitely use excellent hygiene and no harsh soaps. DD has no issues with urinating and no UTIs, and no dribbling and gets plenty of free air time for her heiny. I think she might have gotten this due to her butt scooting... I read irritation can bring this on.

Do you have any experience with this? And did you use the cream or leave it be?


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Bump... I know there are older threads with this issue, so the moms must be out here... Did you end up using the cream, how soon did it heal, what other alternative did you do?


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't help on outcome since we were just told DD has this at her 9mo visit 2wks ago. But, I was told I could forgo the estrogen cream (my pedi knows i'm not into medicating) and that most likely when she's out of diapers it will self correct bc undies allow for more airflow (we cloth diaper). She said unless UTI's occur and are frequent it's not a big deal. Honestly, I looked, DH looked, we don't see any big issues. She pees just fine and hasn't had a diaper rash never mind UTI, so for now we're content to let things be. The last thing I want to do is start messing with the poor kid's lady bits! I too would love to hear from some of the momma's who posted long ago!


----------



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Mamas, BOTH my DDs had this when toddlers. We had big time probs with premarin and I don't recommend it. It works by breaking down the adhesions, but the skin then is more pliable and then reseals even stronger unless you vigilantly apply a natural "unpetroleum" type of jelly after treatment ... I'm talking for months! When we stopped, they resealed. Premarin is made from pregnant horse urine (I found out AFTER treating my girls.) I did a ton of research and found a natural compound pharmacy and asked my ped to write a script for natural estradiol cream.

In retrospect, I wish I had never started trying to treat these. We stopped treating when they were 7 and 8. My daughters did NOT have problems urinating, and that's really the sign that warrants treatment at a young age. Now my daughters ages 10 and 11, seems their adhesions are resolving as their hormone levels are raising. Sometimes she has "dribbles" but all in all, they are doing fine and the adhesions should be all gone when they begin menstruating.

As long as your DD doesn't have urinary tract issues and the urine is able to come out, I wouldn't mess iwth it.

HTH


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

My daughter had this; it was first noticed at around 9 months of age. The doc prescribed premarin and, as others have described, we used it and the adhesions opened up and then resealed soon after, despite our applications of vaseline. I was really unhappy about the decision to use premarin and decided not to use it again unless the adhesions caused her problems. We later changed pediatricians and the new one (we love him!) was much more hands-off about it and said it would likely resolve itself. I had read that it generally resolves at around age 2 when girls start to make more estrogen, but for DD it didn't resolve til she was around 3.5. She still has a little bit of adhesion left but nothing like it used to be; her vaginal opening used to be nearly completely sealed up. It took some faith on our part (I'm talking about faith in nature and the human body) to just leave it alone, but I'm glad we did.


----------



## MamaKye (Feb 2, 2006)

My daughter was only a couple months old when her ped at the time checked her out down there unexpectedly. Just went right in. He didn't tear her open but there was no forewarning. He said she had a labial adhesion. I didn't know there was anything wrong. I thought that it was suppose to be that small because she was a baby. Well first thing I did was do research on mothering (7 years ago) . Many mothers said she would eventually grow out of it. Her ped prescribed the estrogen cream which I really didn't want to use but had no knowledge of adhesions. I decided to wait it out. I figured since she was still urinating just fine and no signs of UTI. Unfortunately after a short time it closed up more. She was just about closed up when I finally gave into the prescription cream. I thought I'm just playing with fire now. I was afraid of UTIs and that would lead to antibiotics and that would lead to more problems. Not that estrogen cream wouldnt but Fortunately I only had to use it a few times and she opened up and stayed open. I understand it doesn't go that well for everyone and if it hadn't for us, I would have only continued the use of the cream until she was open enough for me not to worry about looming infections. If I had known what I know now, I would consider some sort of energy healing. I'd try homeopathy for sure. I currently see a homeopath who operates this cool machine that reads Energy. Here's a link to explain more http://www.euro-med.us/cancer-treatment/asyra-diagnostic.cfm
I am having my son treated homeopthically based on the findings of the readings. His eczema went from oozing rash on ears and cheeks to just a couple of red dots on his one cheek. Nothing else helped - not diet changes, not meds, creams etc. so far the remedy is working. I hope it keeps working. Hope this helps.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Thank you....  We decided after a lot of thinking to use the cream now, on the second day she had a nosebleed and our doctor researched and couldn't find anything in the literature, but talked to a NP in his practice who sees a lot of women for their well women care and menopause issues and she said a lot of menopausal women on Premarin complain about nosebleeds, but it is nowhere documented in the package insert or else. We had the option again to do nothing and wait til puberty, to use the cream 3 times a week, and we did the latter. Overall we used it 5 times on DD and the adhesion resolved by 90%. Her vaginal opening was totally closed and I thought that's just what babies look like, but now it's open and both her labia majora and minora are visible now. We have no issues with readhesion at this point really. I don't put anything, only when she has poop stuck there I clean her with a cloth wipe and water.

I think she got those adhesions because she is a scooter - butt scooter that is before she could walk - and her genitals must have experienced a lot of friction which is one cause for adhesions.


----------

